# I made 40p from Spotify



## Daryl (Jul 12, 2012)

Yay. My first earnings ever from Spotify. What shall I spend it on? :lol: 

D


----------



## musicformedia (Jul 12, 2012)

http://s3.media.squarespace.com/product ... online.png


----------



## BopEuph (Jul 12, 2012)

Wow. That chart really puts things into perspective. 

And you should buy gum. Not a pack, but a stick. You might have to do some haggling.


----------



## Ed (Jul 12, 2012)

You must have got LOADS of plays! :O


----------



## Daryl (Jul 13, 2012)

BopEuph @ Thu Jul 12 said:


> Wow. That chart really puts things into perspective.
> 
> And you should buy gum. Not a pack, but a stick. You might have to do some haggling.


I was thinking of getting a banana. Yum yum.

D


----------



## Daryl (Jul 13, 2012)

Ed @ Fri Jul 13 said:


> You must have got LOADS of plays! :O


Well, I don't wish to boast, but I also got £1.59 from YouTube. I must be getting really successful now. :roll: 

D


----------



## Danny_Owen (Jul 13, 2012)

£2 is the new £2million.


----------



## rgames (Jul 13, 2012)

My total so far this year from streaming is around $2.

Beware the future of music distribution...

rgames


----------



## Gusfmm (Jul 14, 2012)

Hey! Every bit counts, right? ..... :roll:


----------



## Takabuntu (Jul 14, 2012)

Wow, that chart should shatter a few dreams of some aspiring artists :( To me making music is a hobby, but if this is your way of earning an income than this must be a little disappointing to see.


----------



## rgames (Jul 14, 2012)

Takabuntu @ Sat Jul 14 said:


> Wow, that chart should shatter a few dreams of some aspiring artists :( To me making music is a hobby, but if this is your way of earning an income than this must be a little disappointing to see.


No - you just don't expect streaming to provide any income.

The trouble is not right now, it's 15 years from now when everything is transferred via the internet. Today, you can still get broadcast royalties. Eventually, all of those broadcasts are going to wind up on the internet and those royalties will disappear.

It's not an issue, just a different way of doing business. When you pitch for a gig 15 years from now, you won't factor in broadcast royalties, so your other fees will be higher. Might work out better, actually, because you'll be getting more money up front.

rgames


----------



## Takabuntu (Jul 14, 2012)

> No - you just don't expect streaming to provide any income.



I hadn't thought of that, because I had expected that one could actually earn some money through internet sales. 



> It's not an issue, just a different way of doing business. When you pitch for a gig 15 years from now, you won't factor in broadcast royalties, so your other fees will be higher. Might work out better, actually, because you'll be getting more money up front.



But that means also if you aren't producing for soundtracks/games/etc you have to do a lot more touring since the internet sales don't give enough revenue from what I'm understanding or maybe artists will have to shift their business into that field.


----------



## ThomasL (Jul 15, 2012)

Spotifys business model is somewhat unique. The amount you get per stream varies wildly between countries. The worst rates are around Poland and the best I've seen so far are from Norway. England and Sweden lies at the near top as well.

So, target your audiences


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jul 16, 2012)

Interestingly, I made $80 from my last Spotify distribution. Doesn't sound like a lot, but then again, I'm not a touring artist and have no label support. I have around 3100 fans on Facebook. Now, extrapolating from that, I would guess that artists who have about 1000x as many fans as I do (which is actually conservative when we're talking about Skrillex etc) are probably making at least 1000x as much from Spotify, eg. $80k several times per year. That's not bad at all.


----------



## Daryl (Jul 17, 2012)

zircon_st @ Tue Jul 17 said:


> Interestingly, I made $80 from my last Spotify distribution. Doesn't sound like a lot, but then again, I'm not a touring artist and have no label support. I have around 3100 fans on Facebook. Now, extrapolating from that, I would guess that artists who have about 1000x as many fans as I do (which is actually conservative when we're talking about Skrillex etc) are probably making at least 1000x as much from Spotify, eg. $80k several times per year. That's not bad at all.


I think that you'd find that it's way lower than that, simply because after you play a song a few times you have to pay in order to play it again. That puts a lot of people off.

D


----------



## dpasdernick (Jul 18, 2012)

I made $0.00080000 so far....

No kidding... that is not a typo...

8/1000 of a cent. 

I couldn't even afford Daryl's bannana after it's been through him.... :(


----------



## MichaelL (Jul 18, 2012)

dpasdernick @ Wed Jul 18 said:


> I made $0.00080000 so far....
> 
> No kidding... that is not a typo...
> 
> ...




You've been *Spotified*!


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jul 18, 2012)

Daryl @ Tue Jul 17 said:


> zircon_st @ Tue Jul 17 said:
> 
> 
> > Interestingly, I made $80 from my last Spotify distribution. Doesn't sound like a lot, but then again, I'm not a touring artist and have no label support. I have around 3100 fans on Facebook. Now, extrapolating from that, I would guess that artists who have about 1000x as many fans as I do (which is actually conservative when we're talking about Skrillex etc) are probably making at least 1000x as much from Spotify, eg. $80k several times per year. That's not bad at all.
> ...



Yeah, but wouldn't that affect all artists...? My point is that if I made $80 as a relative unknown, I would expect people way more popular to make way more money.


----------



## rgames (Jul 18, 2012)

zircon_st @ Tue Jul 17 said:


> Interestingly, I made $80 from my last Spotify distribution. Doesn't sound like a lot, but then again, I'm not a touring artist and have no label support. I have around 3100 fans on Facebook. Now, extrapolating from that, I would guess that artists who have about 1000x as many fans as I do (which is actually conservative when we're talking about Skrillex etc) are probably making at least 1000x as much from Spotify, eg. $80k several times per year. That's not bad at all.


That's a lot from just Spotify...

Remember Lady Gaga - her Spotify payout for Poker Face was about $150.

rgames


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jul 18, 2012)

I heard about that. But based on my personal experience, I have a hard time believing that figure. Maybe that was a payout for a very small time period or something? Or someone just got their facts wrong when writing about it? My royalties to date from Spotify are $1,136.92, all through CD Baby.


----------



## Ed (Jul 22, 2012)

dpasdernick @ Wed Jul 18 said:


> I couldn't even afford Daryl's bannana after it's been through him.... :(



nice image! o[])


----------



## Karisigurd (Jul 24, 2012)

dpasdernick @ Wed Jul 18 said:


> I made $0.00080000 so far....
> 
> No kidding... that is not a typo...
> 
> ...



You can have my banana, I seem to have lost my appetite.


----------

